# Disc in 2014 for new XR model



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: 2014 Bianchi Oltre XR2 Disc


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

additional info
Bianchi 2014 range launch: New Oltre XR2 disc and Campag EPS 11-spd + new Sempre Pro, Infinito, Intenso and Via Nirone models | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more
View attachment 282425


----------

